# Los Angeles River Bike Path and Palos Verdes



## Fender (Feb 26, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

I'm trying to find how I can ride the LA River Bike path starting in Long Beach to get to Palos Verdes?

Also, does anybody know of a complete loop in PV? 

Thanks!
________
New Jersey Marijuana Dispensaries


----------



## N2GLOCK (Jun 25, 2004)

You would have to take the path into Marina Del Rey and then take a combination of beach bike path and streets to get to PV, I don't know of any loops. I guess you could ride thru PV and into San Pedro from there then somehow make your way back to LB. Riding thru PV is my fav. I usually start out at Marina Del Rey, ride thru PV til San Pedro and then I turn back around. About a 52 mile ride.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I think one or two posters here sometimes ride across Anaheim St. from LB to San Pedro; I think I'd prefer PCH as a connector, as Anaheim runs through some not-too-sweet territory.

Depending on your fondness for climbing, a loop of Palos Verdes Drive is the most basic. There are four sections--West, South, East and North--with PVDE having some serious grades, assuming you do the loop counterclockwise. I usually start in either Redondo Beach or Torrance, then follow PVDW and PVDS, passing PVDE and continuing along 25th St to Western Ave, where I turn right down the hill to the bluffs at White Point. I go east along Paseo Del Mar past the lighthouse, and go north on Pacific to just beyond Ft. MacArthur, heading downhill toward the harbor. Follow Harbor Dr. north until just before the Vincent Thomas Br; turn left on one of the side streets and head uphill to Gaffey. Follow Gaffey north to the 5-way intersection where PVDN runs to the left, and finish the loop. (Just coincidentally, that intersection is also where Anaheim St. comes in from the east, if you still want to attempt to ride that.) I don't know what the distance is, but even on a good day it's maybe 5 hrs worth (I admit I stop to take a lot of pictures). 

Be on your best behavior, esp. in Palos Verdes Estates, because the police will jump on any traffic infractions they spot--blowing stop signs is a big no-no.

Also, use more than normal caution going through Portugese Bend; the road is in a near-constant state of disrepair due to the chronic earth movement. The pavement is often narrow, very twisty and drivers are more of a threat than they usually are.


----------

